# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#168 - xkout, Αγιος Νικόλαος

## xkout

*ΕWN#168 - xkout*

Ο κόμβος xkout, με αρχή λειτουργίας το 1ο 10ήμερο του Δεκέμβρη 2007 και πλήρη αναβάθμιση το Μάρτιο του 2008, βρίσκεται στην παρακάτω κατάσταση:
ΕWN#168 xkout

Router: 
P4 2.6GHz, μητρική MSI, Ram 512MB, τροφοδοτικό 220AC/12VDC/430W. (3 PCI, 1 ETHERNET). CF με mikrotik 2.9.27 + Quagga-0.98.6-5. Τοποθετημένο στο δώμα
IP: 10.145.12.1

Adapter #1: Τετραπλός Adapter με 3 CM9 & 1 SR5

1. 
*ΒΒ Link* με EWN#184 Xtypas
SSID: ewn-Xtypas-168
Frequency: 5300 Mhz
Πιάτο 0.8m, feeder nvak, cm9
2. 
*ΒΒ Link* με EWN#22 pol1
SSID: ewn-22-168
Frequency: 5180Mhz
Πιάτο 0.8m, feeder nvak, cm9
3. 
*ΒΒ Link* με EWN#195 Atomicnet
SSID: ewn-168-195
Frequency: 5500Mhz
Πιάτο 0.8m, feeder nvak, cm9
4.
*omni AP*
SSID ewn-168AP
Frequency: 2437 Mhz.

----------


## socrates

Άντε με το καλό!  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε καλοριζικος Χρηστο!!! Με μπολικο traffic!!

Χρηστο για δες το, δεν βλεπω routes απο σενα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλά πάμε  ::  Καλορίζικος.

----------


## Openhaimer

Καλορίζικο. Και όταν στήσεις omni θα δοκιμάσω να σε σκανάρω κι'εγώ.  ::

----------


## xkout

να ειστε καλά όλοι σας και για τη βοήθεια. openhaimer έχω omni από το Σάββατο αλλά δεν μπορώ να την ρυθμίσω!

----------


## PIT

Xρηστο θα μπω αυριο να στην φτιαξω  ::  
Αρκει να εχω routes απο σενα. Τι εγινε και ησουν connected αλλα routes γιοκ???

Α επισης στο NodeID βαλε το #168 στο profil σου και στο community EWN  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικος Χρηστάρα!!!!!
Σε αργήσαμε αλλά με το που μπήκες ζευγάρωσες κατευθείαν!!!!Εύγε!!!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικα παιδια  ::

----------


## PIT

Πηγα προχτες στον Χρηστο λογω του οτι δεν παιρνουσαν routes απο τα λινκς του.
Δεν ξερω αλλα πρεπει να ειχε φαει τρελο κολλημα η quagga του  ::  
Εγινε unistall/install 2-3 φορες αλλα δεν γινοτανε τιποτα  ::   ::  Τελικα εγινε format και εγκατασταση ολων απο την αρχη.  ::  

Τωρα δουλευουν ολα καλα.  ::

----------


## socrates

Μπράβο στην επιμονή σου Βασίλη! Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός που σε θεωρώ στυλοβάτη της περιοχής!

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μπράβο στην επιμονή σου Βασίλη! Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός που σε θεωρώ στυλοβάτη της περιοχής!


Σωστός...  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Μπράβο στην επιμονή σου Βασίλη! Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός που σε θεωρώ στυλοβάτη της περιοχής!
> 
> 
> Σωστός...


Eνταξει, οτι μπορω κανω!!! Μην λετε τετοια και κοκκινιζω!!  ::

----------


## liousis

> Μπράβο στην επιμονή σου Βασίλη! Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός που σε θεωρώ στυλοβάτη της περιοχής!



+++++++++++++++ Και με το παραπάνω παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## PIT

Ειναι ετοιμο και το Αccess Point απο τον κομβο του Χρηστου!!!

Πριν απο λιγο εγινε σεταρισμα των IPs και παιζει και DHCP Server  ::  

Κοπηκε ενα subnet 26αρι οποτε υπαρχουν αρκετες ελευθερες ΙΡs για τους ΑΡ clients

Ανοιξαμε και σας περιμενουμε.  ::  
_Για αποδοση Static IP επικοινωνειστε με τον Χρηστο!!_

Επισης εγινε καταχωρηση του κομβου και στο http://www.routers.awmn

*Ετσι καλυπτεται η πλατεια του Αγιου Νικολαου και καποιο μερος της παραλιας της Χαλκιδας (Η μερια εκει στο Yiot και στα Αγαλματα)* (πρεπει να το δοκιμασουμε)
Αντε να γινει καλυψη και του υπολοιπου μερους της παραλιας  ::  (Για ποιον χτυπα το καμπανακι??? quizzzzz!!) 

Α στο ΒGP βλεπω αυτο:


```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.145.12.1, local AS number 50168
616 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.145.12.253   4 50022   82533   56142        0    0    0 3d09h39m      703
10.146.53.101   4 50184   68656   73172        0    0    0 3d09h39m        2

Total number of neighbors 2
```

Πανο εχεις down το link με τον Ρωσσετο???

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικοι...Ήταν down από βλακεία μου...  ::  
Μόλις το σήκωσα.

----------


## Openhaimer

Χρήστο, χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος.  ::  
Μόλις σου ετοίμασα και τον DNS Server του κόμβου.
Και πριν μπεί ακόμα το νέο έτος υπάρχει ήδη διαθέσιμος πελάτης για τον κόμβο, με στήσιμο κατάλληλο για μελλοντική αναβάθμιση σε BB. Οποτε μπορείς μίλα μου για να κανονίσουμε.  ::

----------


## PIT

Ωραια - Ωραια. τετοια να ακουμε!!! Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Από σήμερα ο pap#195 είναι ο πρώτος client του κόμβου.
Αντε Χρήστο καλώς τα δέχτηκες.  ::

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικα-καλοριζικα!!! Χρηστο μπαινεις δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Πάρα πολύ ωραία νέα!!!Μπράβο για ακόμη μια φορά!!Φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος με όρεξη!!!

----------


## PIT

O Χρηστος ειναι again!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Xρηστο τι γινεται με το λινκ με AtomicNet? Τα εφτιαξες τα καλωδια??

----------


## PIT

Χρηστο εισαι down τι γινεται?? Κανενα prob με mobo??

----------


## xkout

Βασίλη prob με το router αλλα το παλήο εφαγε φύσημα. Ανέβασα ένα καινούργιο P4 2.6Ghz και παίζει άνετα και τον xtypa και τον Αomicnet .Ο τετραπλός έκλεισε αλλά έχω εφεδρεία άλλον ένα όποιος είναι κοντά τον έχουμε .

----------


## xkout

> Xρηστο τι γινεται με το λινκ με AtomicNet? Τα εφτιαξες τα καλωδια??


δεν έφταιγαν τα καλώδια ήταν ελλατωματικό το feeder . Έχει ξανασυμβει;

----------


## xkout

νεο link με Atomicnet στα 69db με το 80πιάτο στο περίπου, αλλά με λίγο streaming θα έρθει καλύτερα.

----------


## liousis

Το λινκ με Χτυπά έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα με το feeder Χρήστο?

----------


## xkout

> Το λινκ με Χτυπά έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα με το feeder Χρήστο?


μια πιάνει μια δεν πιάνει το feeder έιναι αυτοί έχουν panel. Πάνο ουτε εσυ κοιμάσαι;

----------


## PIT

Αλλαξες το feeder??

----------


## PIT

Δες τι μπορει να γινει για να επανελθει το λινκ με Χτυπα για να μπω στον ρουτερ του Τασου να τον συμαζεψω.
Περασε λαθος backup και εγινε ενα ψιλομπαχαλο  ::

----------


## xkout

α καλά δεν κοιμάται κανένας. Ναι είχα πάρει 3 φιντερ από τον openhaimer μαζί ήμασταν στη παραλία . Έκανα την αναβάθμιση βγήκε το Λινκ με χτυπά , ο Atomicnet πρέπει να έινα κάτω και ο Τάσος λείπει. με τον pol μιλάτε;

----------


## xkout

> Δες τι μπορει να γινει για να επανελθει το λινκ με Χτυπα για να μπω στον ρουτερ του Τασου να τον συμμαψω.
> Περασε λαθος backup και εγινε ενα ψιλομπαχαλο


είναι οκ ο Τάσος;

----------


## PIT

Α δεν εχεις αλλο? Νομιζω ο ρουτερ του Τασου ειναι πανω αλλα δεν παιζει το ενα λινκ με kingaetos. Το δικο σας ειναι και αυτο down?

Του Γιωργου του καηκε για δευτερη φορα το pc και ειναι στις αλλαγες. Δεν ξερω αν θα κανει τιποτα αυτο το ΣΚ  ::

----------


## xkout

έχω ένα feeder αν θέλεις. Το απόγευμα είχα link με χτυπά με τον Τάσο δεν έβγαινε. Ο liousis μου είπε τώρα ότι ο χτυπάς έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## PIT

Αν εχει προβλημα το φεεντερ του χτυπα αλλαξε το με αυτο του rosered. Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι κατω. Οταν γινει ο κομβος βλεπουμε.

Βαλε το φεεντερ να ανεβει το λινκ με χτυπα  ::

----------


## xkout

> Αν εχει προβλημα το φεεντερ του χτυπα αλλαξε το με αυτο του rosered. Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι κατω. Οταν γινει ο κομβος βλεπουμε.
> 
> Βαλε το φεεντερ να ανεβει το λινκ με χτυπα


με τις εξετάσεις τουλάχιστον ξεμπέρδεψες. Το πρόβλημα στο feeder δεν το έχω εγω το έχει ο χτυπας.  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Αν εχει προβλημα το φεεντερ του χτυπα αλλαξε το με αυτο του rosered. Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι κατω. Οταν γινει ο κομβος βλεπουμε.
> 
> Βαλε το φεεντερ να ανεβει το λινκ με χτυπα 
> 
> 
> με τις εξετάσεις τουλάχιστον ξεμπέρδεψες. Το πρόβλημα στο feeder δεν το έχω εγω το έχει ο χτυπας.


AA ok αυριο γραφω πρακτικα και τελος.  ::  Αν ειναι τελος δηλαδη  ::   ::

----------


## xkout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> ...


καλή επιτυχία. τα λέμε όταν ξεμπερδέψεις.

----------


## liousis

Χρήστο ,το γεγονός ότι σου παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα στο link σου με τον Τάσο αλλά και στο Link με τον Χτυπά (σε 2 links ταυτόχρονα),είναι λίγο δύσκολο να έχεις 2 feeder με πρόβλημα.Από την αρχή που είχες κάνει το link με Χτυπά, πήγαινε μια χαρά ,όπως και το link σου με τον rosered.Να χαλάσει το feeder απότομα, όχι μόνο του Χτυπά αλλά και του Atomicnet, είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο.Ίσως θα έπρεπε να αναζητήσεις αλλού το πρόβλημά σου (πχ:mobo ,4πλός ,υγρασία καλωδίων ,cm9 ,ram και γενικά το pc- router..).

Για κάνε μερικές τράμπες μήπως και βγάλεις άκρη...  ::

----------


## papanastasis

Αυτά διαβάζω και θέλω να επιστρέψω νωρίτερα......πωρώθηκα  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Χρόνια καλά και πολλά Χρήστο.Υγεία ,ευτυχία και κάθε επιτυχία στην οικογένειά σου και στην ζωή σου!

----------

